# Mid Atlantic Saltwater Expo



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I worked the Expo this past weekend. It was a blast. 

Thanks to Capt. Ray and the crew for all the support.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Great seeing all you guys Saturday. Glad you had a good show..


----------

